# My Colors Have Changed!



## fmdog44 (Dec 11, 2020)

Internet Explorer / Windows 10  I have a Dell laptop and Dell did an update earlier today after I shutdown for a while I booted back up only to see a black background with white borders and bright yellow letters. This has never happened before and I don't recall Dell doing an update before as well. I have tried several things to restore the original color scheme with zero results. System Restore did nothing s well. So now my letters as I type are white the website letters are yellow and all else is black. Any ideas?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 11, 2020)

Good luck finding the solution...
.


----------



## Devi (Dec 11, 2020)

I would call Dell -- tech support or at least customer service.


----------



## Devi (Dec 11, 2020)

If I recall correctly, Windows did an update ... yesterday(?). It included at least one restart, with notations to not turn off the computer during the updates.

At any rate, a call to Dell would be recommended.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 11, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Any ideas?


Take it in to yer local computer repair place.
They'll get it back to what you consider normal in about 3 minutes
and charge 10 bucks, if anything.

It'll keep you from screwing up yer laptop more than it is, by randomly poking the wrong buttons


----------



## Judycat (Dec 11, 2020)

Dell thinks it's time for you to buy a new laptop.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 20, 2021)

Found the solution Go Settings > Personalization > Click on the High Contrast button to OFF and you are back to normal.


----------

